# is there something as ''too much light''?



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

talking about intensity....i have 2 lamps iluminating the aquarium, could this cause trouble to my plants or fish? (one of the lamps is stronger than the other)


----------



## hellobird (Nov 11, 2015)

Too much light will generally lead to algae problems, which is when people start injecting CO2 into their tanks. Some "low-light" plants also won't grow as well.
How big is your tank and what lights are you using?


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

Yes. Algae crops up from imbalances in planted tanks. You need to keep a balance of: light, co2, nutrients, and nitrogen. Some plants need less of some then others (many plants don't need co2 injections but some must have that + high light). Too much/strong/long a lighting period tends to lead too hair algae which is a real pain. Knowing more on your lights may help determine if they are too much
photo period (lights on duration)?
What type of light (bulb is it cfl or fl, is it a led? etc)?
If bulb how is it oriented in fixture (horizontally or vertically)?
If bulb what is the inside of the fixture like (does it have a metal/shiny or white reflector inside?)?
Height of from top of substrate to light?
Any direct or indirect sunlight getting to the tank?


----------



## juanitawolf (May 12, 2014)

thanks for your responses
i do not know the wattage of the light bulb, it has some time...but i know the temp is 6700k, the bulb is vertically oriented while the ''bell'' shaped hood of the lamp is oriented diagonally towards the aquarium. the aquarium is 30cm and the lamp height is 35cm

the other lamp is a led desk lamp with a stronger light but unknown temp.


----------

